
China Has Lost Taiwan, and It Knows It - libpcap
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/01/opinion/china-taiwan-election.html
======
daly
Of course there is something absurd about such instant assessments - or, in
this case, pre-assessments. At such moments, accomplished elder statesmen
invariably quote Zhou Enlai's answer when he was asked for his view of the
significance of the French revolution: "It's a little too soon to say."

